# ONF Flat One



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Mar 2018)

What we thinking about the new light our own king of the double entendres @George Farmer has been reviewing? Pretty sexy looking light for people with deep pockets but at £400 I don't know.


----------



## karel.brits (23 Mar 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> What we thinking about the new light our own king of the double entendres @George Farmer has been reviewing? Pretty sexy looking light for people with deep pockets but at £400 I don't know.
> 
> View attachment 114231


I love the design, but the price is way over my budget. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A3003 met Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (23 Mar 2018)

I like the stainless look of it especially when combined with the stainless pipes of the tank it was reviewed on. Always been a clear acrylic or glass man of all accessories but I'm feeling the stainless stuff. Would have to had some luck on the horses to buy one but maybe one day the price will come down a touch...or, the Chinese will copy it no doubt.


----------



## Sweded (1 Apr 2018)

They got the aesthethicsof the light spectrum done almost perfectly. Only the ADA RGB has better light quality when it comes to LED from what I've seen.


----------

